# Antibiotics for hidden c - any natural success stories out there?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi there
I am about to start taking abs for hidden c. I am undecided about going for another ivf, so I was just wondering if anyone had had a natural success story or seen any changes to male count or their periods after taking the course?
Kate


----------

